# now this I wanted for my Xmas, but couldn't justify the price...eek!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I was debating on whether to order this shrimp or not...but decided against it, only because there is NO guarantee on delivery, either from the US or HK, and at a price of $199 each + shipping of $65 its just not feasible....but I did ask 










so Im getting one of these instead.....what out shrimpies, you could be lunch for someone! LOL.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The markings on that one are very cool. Kinda like a little tiger


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup you got it...its a Snow Bengal...bred from the Asian Leopard cat x domestic cat.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you have a link to where these are sold?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you mean the cat...they are mostly in the USA. Very few snows up here in Ontario...you can get the regular brown/tan bengal real easy on Kijiji but the snows are not as easy to find.

I have to go to PA or NY to get mine.

If you mean the gorgeous blue mosura taiwan bee shrimp you will also have to go to the USA to get that shipped to you, or drive down to Ohio to the supplier there and pick it up.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are serious about one of these cats, I did find this ad on Kijiji and I can't take it, but if its still available (which I doubt) then this is a great deal.

Chances are its already gone, but maybe not...worth checking out 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-cat...for-Adoption-to-right-home-W0QQAdIdZ431099978


----------



## lamprologines (Oct 18, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> If you are serious about one of these cats, I did find this ad on Kijiji and I can't take it, but if its still available (which I doubt) then this is a great deal.
> 
> Chances are its already gone, but maybe not...worth checking out
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-cat...for-Adoption-to-right-home-W0QQAdIdZ431099978


hey there's a breeder on kijiji http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-cat...red-Bengal-Leopard-Kittens-W0QQAdIdZ437712686

selling really stunning bengal kittens man i wannna get one too lmao


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I would have guessed it was an Egyptian Mau until you said it was a Snow Bengal. Be prepared to spend time keeping it entertained. They are high energy guys. Get him a wheel... Bengals love to run on big wheels ! A cat size version of the hamster wheel, yes, but built to take the pounding. They have a ton of energy to burn, as a rule, but it sure is a lovely lovely kitty. I've been a crazy cat lady for most of my life now.. I'd adore to have one, but I'd need a bigger home to give it room to roam.


----------

